# Skin rash..



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

I recently discovered a skin rash on lily, and I was trying to manage it with antiseptic wash and all in one anti-inflammatory, anti bacterial, anti-fungal cream I got from the vet for a previous skin spot on lily. 

Some spots have started scabbing over, and today I'm trying an Apple cider vinegar/ water spray (50/50), along with the cream. 

What could the cause of this be? It appeared suddenly. 

she isn't bothered by it at all, doesn't lick or scratch or bite the area. Will this require a vet visit and something stronger like antibiotics to remedy? 































(One of the pictures was taken after I sprayed Apple cider vinegar on the area, hence the dampness) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

Was looking at other threads and I conclude that Lily might require antibiotics, so off to the vet she goes for this! 

If anyone has any guesses what this could be, do reply too! I hope it isn't something serious.


----------



## McBones (Mar 7, 2016)

Probably nothing serious, maybe a common hotspot, but I would have the vet check it out just to be safe. If it is an infection you don't want to have it spread. 
She is very cute in the pic with her face!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I'm thinking you will come home w cephalexin.


----------



## bixx (Sep 8, 2015)

Probably see what the vet says. Could be allergies or the beginning of a hot spot. 
If you can find sudocrem or something with similar ingredients, use it on the spots. Before you put sudocrem on, give her a wash beforehand so there isn't any residue of any other things you have put on them.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

Prism Goldens said:


> I'm thinking you will come home w cephalexin.




Haha I'll let you know!  but I definitely think she'll be getting antibiotics. Making an appointment with a vet to bring her on the weekend


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

bixx said:


> Probably see what the vet says. Could be allergies or the beginning of a hot spot.
> 
> If you can find sudocrem or something with similar ingredients, use it on the spots. Before you put sudocrem on, give her a wash beforehand so there isn't any residue of any other things you have put on them.
> 
> ...




It sounds like a good cream to have on hand for these spots! I'll be purchasing it and having it handy in case! The cream I'm currently using that's prescribed by the vet is called 'spectracon' 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

As mentioned, looks like hotspot. Hope the meds the vet recommended heal it up quickly.


----------



## bixx (Sep 8, 2015)

Ffcmm said:


> It sounds like a good cream to have on hand for these spots! I'll be purchasing it and having it handy in case! The cream I'm currently using that's prescribed by the vet is called 'spectracon'
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Try what the vet prescribes first and if that doesn't seem to be helping, then resort to sudocrem. My dog has never had hot spot but a friend of mine had a dog covered in hot spots and nothing the vet gave really worked (never 100% gone). She eventually ended up using sudocrem and it solved the problem completely so at every sign of a hot spot, she uses the cream. 

It's just an anti nappy rash cream but the main ingredient is zinc oxide. I've used it on bleeding/open scratch wounds of my dog and they are practically closed the next day.


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

bixx said:


> Try what the vet prescribes first and if that doesn't seem to be helping, then resort to sudocrem. My dog has never had hot spot but a friend of mine had a dog covered in hot spots and nothing the vet gave really worked (never 100% gone). She eventually ended up using sudocrem and it solved the problem completely so at every sign of a hot spot, she uses the cream.
> 
> It's just an anti nappy rash cream but the main ingredient is zinc oxide. I've used it on bleeding/open scratch wounds of my dog and they are practically closed the next day.




Thanks! I went out and got something as similar, called Desitin to tide her over until her vet visit on Saturday. Hopefully it heals up better. Excited to try, fingers crossed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FURgirl (Mar 14, 2017)

*Allergies*

Judging from the location and look it looks like allergies is the culprit, it could be seasonal. With spring here it may be grass or something else she has gotten into outside. The hair on the belly and sani areas is a lot thinner than other areas so it is not as protected. We get many goldens in this time of year with similar spots on the belly and sani areas. Also, these spots could be caused by insect bites. Hopefully, the vet has a clear idea of the cause  Good Luck!


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

I realise i forgot to update this thread, anyways the diaper rash cream worked wonders and it cleared it up fast too!  Thank you so much for the recommendation @bixx


----------

